# Poor girl!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awwww it's weaning day.... 12 hours later and poor Isis looks pitiful!  I tried to milk her out a little but that didn't go over so well. LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't even imagine how that feels


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

RPC said:


> I can't even imagine how that feels


 Well, I hope not. lol

I hate that look. It kills me. But something I do is give my girls Sage. It helps dry them up.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:shocked: I'm sorry...I know these goaties are not dairy but I'm looking at that udder and thinking "what a waste"....I love seeing my girls full but thats because I know it's all gonna be for me :wink: 

She has a very nice looking udder with a definate separation of the halves and very functional looking too :wink:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaaaaannnnggg! That's like Al's fainter girls. They have some awesome udders! Maybe she'll let you milk her out once she gets hurting enough? =/ Sounds terrible, but pain retains, and she may learn! I hope so! Good luck with her!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I tried to milk her out a bit again.... its literally doubled in size from the picture above! It looks truly frightening now. She kicked the heck out of me.  I'm going to put one of her kids back in with her for about an hour each day for the next week so they can hopefully keep her from being soooo engorged. Oh I feel sooooooo badly for them when they get that full!

As far as udders go... yes, a LOT of fainters have some decent udders.... although I've noticed most of my girls while they have great capacity they do lack in rear attachment and those that have less capacity just have a much prettier overall udder. Isis (shown above) definitely is lacking in that department as well! 

Most of my does produce multiples (3 or more) on a regular basis and they all care for them themselves.... I think that is why their udders are just so huge.... they have to carry a lot of milk to have that many kids with a weaning weight between 35-50 lbs!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I too have heard that giving sage will help dry up an udder. Does anyone near you have some fresh sage growing? I would try it..poor girl!


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

Not to be gross but I kind of know how that feels (two boys) and when I weaned I was NOT a happy camper. Not that this is going to help dry her up but may help get her to release just enough so she's comfortable is warm compresses, not sure if that helps with goats but that's my 2 cents


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Goinggoaty,
Ha. I used to take hot showers.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow,, that looks like my big Boer girl B.G. now... Just sold and placed her last buck to a nice family wanting a breeding buck 2 days ago and now B.G's udder is starting to fill up like that to... About the Sage??? Can you give it to them fresh or do you give it dried ??? B.G. lets me milk her but if I can dry her up faster with the sage,, It would really help.. Hope to hear back on this one,,,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What are you feeding her? If she is getting grain and rich feed.. Alfalfa hay / lush pasture... that will help build her milk....if she is getting these things to eat...if you stop the grain and give her less quality hay... it may help to..... :hug:


----------

